# Uncanny Vallay, INK, Solstice und Home for Free



## Tarnsocke (10. September 2016)

Habe beim Kauf vom Humble Bundle auch folgende Spiele mitbekommen, die ich allerdings gerne abtrete:



INK

Wer will hier posten, dann kriegt derjenige von mir den Gift-Link per PN  Es gilt, wer zuerst kommt ... naja ihr wisst ja.

Vergeben:



Solstice
Uncanny Valley
Home


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. September 2016)

ICh würde "Solstice" gerne nehmen.


----------



## Tarnsocke (10. September 2016)

Ist raus


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. September 2016)

Tarnsocke schrieb:


> Habe beim Kauf vom Humble Bundle auch folgende Spiele mitbekommen, die ich allerdings gerne abtrete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uncanny Valley würde ich gern nehmen.


----------



## Tarnsocke (11. September 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Uncanny Valley würde ich gern nehmen.




Ist raus


----------

